# Denon AVR 4308 to good to pass up.



## Gremlin (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi guys. 

I'm currently piecing together bits and pieces for my home theatre room and happened along this little gem of a deal. As pricing is just so different between the US and Australia I'll keep it in perspective by using the % factor.

My local Audiophile outlet was having a run out sale on the Denon AVR 4308 for a savings price of 49% of RRP here in Australia. Apart from being a beast of an amp in weight, I'm only going to utilize the 5.1 portion due to speaker and room size. I was wondering if anyone has an opinion on this Denon Receiver be it both the good or bad and how you have made improvements.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

A near 50% saving sounds pretty good tbh, I have owned Denon products in the past and they have been very solid and reliable but there amps have a particular sound to them and that is that they are a bit too smooth sounding for my liking and prefer a brighter crisper sounding receiver, it's not to say it's bad it's just that everyone has different tastes and some prefer that sound when it comes to AV or music, I know Jon Liu has the new Pre/Pro unit and likes it very much indeed so hopefully he will chime in with a view also, the best advice is to most definitely have a good listen before parting with any cash


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I did have to opportunity to use a Denon 3808 and Pioneer Elite VSX-94TXH in my set-up for a month or so while my pre-pro was getting a upgrade. I have to say that the 3808 was quite good but as recruit mentioned the sound was a bit softer than the Elite. My brother heard both too and chose the Denon which he still uses. 

I would have to think the 4308 has a similar sonic flavor to the 3808. 

I think it would depend on your system as to what you would like. My brother has older Klipsch Forte speakers which tend to like smoother sounding amps so the Denon was a perfect match for him. With my Von Schweikert speakers the Pioneer Elite gave me that extra snap that I like.

To be honest though I would have been happy with the Denon as well and I do think the Audyssey EQ is better than the Elite's MCACC EQ especially if the 4308 uses the XT version.

For 49% off it might be the right deal for you.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with the above posters, at that discount, it is a good choice. I am quite fond of Denon. I am not fond of their pricing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Gremlin (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks guys for your imput.

I too agree about their pricing but somebody has to make a buck... and they do make a good product I'll have to concede.

I'll be using it primarily as a pass through into two class A valve amps which I'm going to bi-amp my fronts and a seperate S/S 3 channel amp specifically for HT use for center and rears. With the multiple HDMI inputs and 3 zones I figure it's not a bad buy. In fact I placed an order for it this morning.

I've heard and read there are a couple of issues which should be fixed with the firmware download but hopefully it will compliment my whole system.


----------

